

What Designers Should Know About Visual Perception and Memory - jimsteinhart
http://www.vanseodesign.com/web-design/visual-perception-memory/

======
Montagist
This book covers all these tenets in greater detail and in more interesting
ways:

[http://www.amazon.com/Visual-Language-Designers-
Principles-U...](http://www.amazon.com/Visual-Language-Designers-Principles-
Understand/dp/1592535151)

It would behoove anyone interested in this post to "cop that"

